# SG Vendor Field Audit



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

My QC rep recently presented me with a 4 tab excel spreadsheet called a Vendor Field Audit. Anyone else seen this?

How do you feel about being asked to provide information that, IMO, isn't any of their business? 

They are asking for a detailed description of how I perform work orders, QC, distribution of work to field crews, if I have lien waivers on everybody, background checks on everybody, waivers and checks on sub-contractors. They basically are wanting me to show them my business model. 

Seems a bit invasive to me.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

You signed the contract that lets them do this type of thing. I treat SG like any other customers, if they want it completed a certain way we do it that way and keep them happy. 

I get it almost every year, its not a big deal unless you currently don't follow the rules. :thumbsup: I enjoy it because the safeguard OC guys come and hang and give you tips and pointers. The audit usually takes 4-5 hrs. Some times they go out in the field with you and work on a couple orders giving you pointer to increase production and decrease chargebacks. In my opinion the QC reps are a good thing because they are just in place to help you. If you made a mistake or missed something they let you fix it. If you do a good job they also have the power to increase your work load.


Most people get in trouble for not being licensed, they catch that in the audit and some states it can take up to 6 months to get the proper licenses so I hope you did you homework.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bama it is invasive. First couple of times my office manager filled it out and sent it in. I told her to put whatever she wanted on it. After that, no more. I know for some people it is Safeguard or bust; I told them we are a privately held company and it didn't matter if they think we agreed to it or not. We did satisfactory work for them so they let it go. It is their game so they do as they wish. We will just not work like that.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> My QC rep recently presented me with a 4 tab excel spreadsheet called a Vendor Field Audit. Anyone else seen this?
> 
> How do you feel about being asked to provide information that, IMO, isn't any of their business?
> 
> ...


LPS does this also. It's no more invasive than a colon exam.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

We have all the information and paperwork they require. That's not the problem.

Problem I have is, it's none of their business. How I get the job done is now of their business. The end result is, but not the how.

In fact, independent contractor is defined as not having control over how the work is completed. Just that it is completed.

And I thought they were going to require me to hand over background checks on all my employees...was going to be a deal breaker. But, they just wanted to know I had background checks on everyone. That let my pulse rate go down a few notches.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

*This is what we went through and it went very well. The guys were really nice and it was all pretty casual.
*
*
*
*Please confirm and inform us of any changes to the contact information and address below as soon as possible*_._
Good morning.
This email is to confirm our visit to your home/office to have a formal review of your business and your relationship with LPS. 

We will be arriving at *your facility* at approximately *8:00AM – 10:00AM* on *Monday, March 4th, 2013.* In case of any changes to arrival time I will contact you directly at *XXX-XXX-XXXX.* The visit will be approximately 2 hours in length, I will be joined by *XXXXXX*.
We will discuss the agenda provided and any other topics you would like to discuss. Please confirm receipt of this email and let me know who else from your company will be joining us for our meeting. Let me know of any other questions or concerns you may have regarding our upcoming visit. 
The purpose of this visit is for LPS to get a better understanding of your business. We would like to discuss with you your company’s background, processes and procedures. Below is an outline for our visit to your office:
· LPS Background for Visit 
· Tour of Facility/Office 
· LPS Administrative Review
· Company Background
o Volume 
o Coverage 
o Services Offered
· Business Model
o Staffing levels 
o Supply ordering/ Inventory
o Business continuity plans
o Document management
o Office Infrastructure
o Subcontractor Network 
o Performance Management 
o Quality Control Plans
In order to make this meeting as productive as possible if you can have the following ready and available for when we arrive:
· Any available training or process manuals
· Example of your subcontractor agreement
· Any documented Quality Control Plan or Process 
If you have any questions please do not hesitate to give me a call.
See you soon!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> My QC rep recently presented me with a 4 tab excel spreadsheet called a Vendor Field Audit. Anyone else seen this?
> 
> How do you feel about being asked to provide information that, IMO, isn't any of their business?
> 
> ...


Are you their employee???
That's the bottom line...
Here is something that may help...
http://foreclosurepedia.org/debate-begins-on-background-checks/

IMHO..invasive...I wouldn't mind having a look-see sounds like an article followed by a survey to me!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The first part of that notice sounds like something the BATF sends out to gun dealers when they are coming out to shake down their business and records. Good God, they are going to be in for some treats with the new group of CL hires.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Go ahead everyone and keep kissing Safeguards ass! They will just keep getting bigger and screw you harder!!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

This is why I keep telling them to pack sand when they contact me. '

I was a commercial construction contractor for over 15 years. I completed single contracts that were larger than my annual gross for P&P and not one time was asked to bend over and grab my ankles like this. 

Means and methods are up to me and they are business secrets you have no business seeing. Period.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

@Gypos is correct-they are asking for "business secrets"! That is something you should keep close to your vest. Can you ask, what they will do with the information? I would just be as vague as possible with "business secrets" questions.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a guy brow beating us over dusty basement window sills and cobwebs under the water heater one time. Throwing his finger around and geared up into Barney Fife high lecture mode. I can handle a guy 15 years younger than me talking like I'm the new kid in class, but when he told me I needed better help, I explained to him their experience and qualifications. When I also told him what my maint guys made per year, I could tell by his reaction it was more than he made. Things seemed to calm down a bit after that.
My advise after repeating that story is this. No one at Safeguard or whoever is going to be working there cradle to grave. They come down for their friendly visit and leave with a notebook full of ideas for their next business venture. 6 months later your talking to a new regional startup and you could just swear you've met that guy somewhere before. The lessons and experience you paid for to get where you are shouldn't have to be given away for free on demand.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> *This is what we went through and it went very well. The guys were really nice and it was all pretty casual.
> *
> *
> *
> ...


Of course what is good for the goose is good for the gander. Turn the tables on them and redline in a clause in your next contract that allows you to do the exact same thing to them.

I did this once at a place when I got hired. They had a clause that said if I did not give them 2 weeks written notice before teminating employment that I would forfeit any final pay I was entitled to to compensate them for the inconvenience caused by my sudden departure. 

I wrote in "and in consideration for this, if the employer terminates employment for any reason without a two week written notice of termination the employer agrees to pay the employee two weeks (80 regular hours) salary to compensate the employee for the inconvenience caused by the sudden termination of employment. 

My new boss looked at it and smiled. We agreed that we would draw a red line through both clauses and both initial them.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> *This is what we went through and it went very well. The guys were really nice and it was all pretty casual.
> *
> *
> *
> ...


My meeting went great to,they downed a box of dunkin donuts and and some coffee,stayed about 2hrs mostly do to the fact that my office girls wore Minny shorts with halter tops...yeah they dress like that on their own,South Carolina heat can be brutal. But as far as giving away trade secrets, not really many secrets on hauling off trash clean toilets, boarding windows. And I was up front about pay,45% for the company and 55% for the contractors, Not a real big secret there.

Only thing i failed on the meeting was using old work orders shredded up for the kids rabbit pens, that really didnt go over to well. My rep still calls about every to weeks to see how things are going,just a bunch of chit chat mostly.

Hell i was glad to see a face when dealing with LPS instead of just over the phone conversations for a change.

And my worked increased 2 weeks after the meeting by a 1/3. And they asked if i would start doing NC too which i did, I'm not really sure why these company's have such a hard time getting contractors to do NC but the that state is just slap on fire and has been for the last 2 yrs.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> My advise after repeating that story is this. No one at Safeguard or whoever is going to be working there cradle to grave. They come down for their friendly visit and leave with a notebook full of ideas for their next business venture. 6 months later your talking to a new regional startup and you could just swear you've met that guy somewhere before. The lessons and experience you paid for to get where you are shouldn't have to be given away for free on demand.





Not only that but you know they are compiling your trade secrets and peddling them as their own at their mandatory training meetings.


As for them coming to visit my office if I was still in P&P............. aint happening. I'm a small company and I work out of my house. They are not going to be visiting me in my house. Possibly we can sit up a table in the garage or some thing but they are not coming in my house. 

I don't know them and they aint welcome. Along with that we have territorial pets, this is their home first. Visitors are SOL.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> My meeting went great to,they downed a box of dunkin donuts and and some coffee,stayed about 2hrs mostly do to the fact that my office girls wore Minny shorts with halter tops...yeah they dress like that on their own,South Carolina heat can be brutal. But as far as giving away trade secrets, not really many secrets on hauling off trash clean toilets, boarding windows. And I was up front about pay,45% for the company and 55% for the contractors, Not a real big secret there.
> 
> Only thing i failed on the meeting was using old work orders shredded up for the kids rabbit pens, that really didnt go over to well. My rep still calls about every to weeks to see how things are going,just a bunch of chit chat mostly.
> 
> ...


My company has no secrets and I don't feel that was what they were after. I honestly believe they wanted to know how strong we were as a company and if we background check our employees. They have a right to know who is in these properties with their sticker on the door.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They have a right to know who is in these properties with their sticker on the door.


I'll be more than happy to provide pics and names at the bottom of each of their workorders.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I'll be more than happy to provide pics and names at the bottom of each of their workorders.


Good deal because today a few of our clients are requiring that. They also expect you to have a background check on file for that particular contractor. I often wonder how my competition manages that.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

maybe we should do the same,tell them we will be visiting northern ohio to see if their staff is properly trained and ever been in the field to do work,A big fat no to that,also we will be checking all background and criminal records on each employee,etc etc etc


----------



## notanymore (Aug 2, 2013)

david said:


> maybe we should do the same,tell them we will be visiting northern ohio to see if their staff is properly trained and ever been in the field to do work,A big fat no to that,also we will be checking all background and criminal records on each employee,etc etc etc


The high rate of flunkie turnover means never having to ensure said flunkies are properly trained...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

You think this company has a high rate of turn over????
go read this

http://foreclosurepedia.org/massive-flooding-internet-down-and-safeguard-properties/


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I tried to respond to the rant on this link but kept getting restarted. While I do believe the poster has a real beef I also believe legitimate complaints need to be easily read, clear and comprehensive. This post was none of these.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice Foreclosurepedia article. They should also add the water, mold and other half azz efforts put forth by unqualified contractors.... I have seen a HUGE uptick on subrogation claims being submitted on contractors policies.. Have 1 today that is a $35k charge to the P&P contractor. Fannie, Freddie, FHA, HUD has orders to go after contractors insurance.


----------

